# What Do You Do With Your SPAM®?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9YQZhUYSS8

Oh my goodness!
A friend of mine from Hawaii sent me this newest
TV commercial from my all time favorite canned meat, 
SPAM®


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2019)

Spam? I just delete it and empty the trash folder.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Spam? I just delete it and empty the trash folder.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

… and she just sent me this one …

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeFRFuLMPss


----------



## caseydog (Jul 3, 2019)

You can do all kinds of things with SPAM...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxtsa-OvQLA

CD (some of you knew that was coming)


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 3, 2019)

I tried to explain what SPAM was to my DIL who had never heard of it. 
I said it's canned meat, but more processed, sorta like a pork Corned Beef in a can but with texture like bologna. 

I got a weird look and then an even more incredible look when I told her it comes from Hawaii, first created during the war as rations for soldiers. The Hawaiians and mainland Americans love it! and have a gazillion recipes using it.   

They don't know who Roy Rogers was either..


----------



## caseydog (Jul 3, 2019)

I competed in a few SPAM contests. 

I did "surf and turf" skewers once with SPAM and shrimp, and some red onlons. Not bad. 

The best thing I made were SPAM and cheddar sliders. I grilled the SPAM, stacked it in two layers, melted cheese on it, and put it on slider rolls. They were really tasty. 

CD

.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

Ooh! Grilled Spam!


----------



## Katie H (Jul 3, 2019)

I usually leave on the grocery store shelves.  Have tried it a number of times but it never caught my taste buds.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 3, 2019)

I haven't had it since I was growing up!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 3, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> ...it comes from Hawaii, first created during the war as rations for soldiers..."


Nope, doesn't "come" from Hawaii. It was created and is processed in Minnesota, but was elevated to an art form in Hawaii.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 3, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nope, doesn't "come" from Hawaii. It was created and is processed in Minnesota, but was elevated to an art form in Hawaii.



Ahh, I stand corrected.  Thought I'd read here on this site that it was produced there.  

And the funny part is that I remember first having it while we were living in Minnesota.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 3, 2019)

I keep a can or two on the shelf but probably don't open more than two cans a year.

I do like it in a toasted breakfast sandwich with egg and cheese.
Have tried it in taco but didn't care for that much.
Tried it with fried potatoes but if I'm gonna open a can for that it will be corned beef.
In my opinion its a poor substitute for sausage, ham, or bacon as a separate breakfast meat.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I haven't had it since I was growing up!



Same here. I do remember enjoying it fried with eggs when I was a kid.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 4, 2019)

caseydog said:


> You can do all kinds of things with SPAM...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxtsa-OvQLA
> 
> CD (some of you knew that was coming)



Love it *C-Dog*!!
Spam spam spam and spam! 
I think we're having SPAM® Fried Rice for breakfast tomorrow!


[file photo]


----------



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2019)

I leave it at the grocery where it can become someone else's Spam.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 4, 2019)

I love Spam.. Have been eating it, occasionally, since I was a kid..

I don't have it often but, there is always a can in the pantry for the craving which pops up here and there..

Ross


----------



## jabbur (Jul 4, 2019)

Mom would bake it like a ham with a mustard and brown sugar glaze. She would sometimes fry it up in slices to serve with eggs. Haven't had any in several years. Maybe I'll pick some up next time I'm at the store and try it again.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 4, 2019)

I won a contest once with a SPAM casserole. I don't recall exactly how I made it, but it was pretty good. I couldn't find a photo in my archives, but found one with a search online. It had a Photobucket stamp on it that I photoshopped out (quickly and badly). I never put it on Photobucket, so I don't know how it got there. 

CD

.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 4, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I won a contest once with a SPAM casserole. I don't recall exactly how I made it, but it was pretty good. I couldn't find a photo in my archives, but found one with a search online. It had a Photobucket stamp on it that I photoshopped out (quickly and badly). I never put it on Photobucket, so I don't know how it got there.
> 
> CD
> 
> .



... and the squirrel?


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 5, 2019)

Just one way here'bouts ... Grilled !


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2019)

With having gout Spam is off the menu but loved the stuff as a kid. As I got older not so much except in fried rice. Then I found out about Korean Army Base Stew or Budae Jjigae. 

Korean Army Stew (Budae Jjigae) - Beyond Kimchee


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2019)

We like to make SPAM sandwiches occasionally - fried in a cast iron skillet and served on sandwich bread with mayo, mustard and lettuce and a pickle on the side. Quick, easy and tasty.


----------



## profnot (Jul 5, 2019)

If someone gives it to me, I give it to the dog and feel a bit guilty about it.  She loves it, tho!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2019)

profnot said:


> If someone gives it to me, I give it to the dog and feel a bit guilty about it.  She loves it, tho!


People just give you SPAM out of the blue? How often? Why?

You could politely decline to take it, or give it to a food bank.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 5, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... and the squirrel?



I knew someone would ask.  It's an inside joke from the food forum that did the contests. It relates to a secret society that doesn't exist -- kind of like _Fight Club_. CraigC probably knows. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jul 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> We like to make SPAM sandwiches occasionally - fried in a cast iron skillet and served on sandwich bread with mayo, mustard and lettuce and a pickle on the side. Quick, easy and tasty.



Whether you grill it or fry it, you do have to get a decent brown char on the outside for it to taste good. Cast iron works!

CD


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2019)

I'll take a nice thick slice of baloney, fried or grilled.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 9, 2019)

I use *Chorizo Spam* in some of my Mexican cooking. Great stuff!! Unlike fresh Chorizo, it's gristle free and perfectly seasoned every time. I chop it into tiny pieces before frying.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 9, 2019)

Ya know, I've tried a lot of the different
flavors, but I keep coming back around to the
25% less sodium


----------



## caseydog (Jul 10, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know, I've tried a lot of the different
> flavors, but I keep coming back around to the
> 25% less sodium



That's what I buy on the rare occasions that I buy SPAM. I honestly can't taste any difference. I take meds for high blood pressure, so I avoid excess sodium. 

CD


----------



## letscook (Jul 10, 2019)

Spam -- grew up with it, we had it a lot camping. -- Always loved it fried- 
For awhile I wouldn't buy it as I would want only a slice or 2, but now they have single serving and I get once and awhile. love a fried egg sandwich with a slice of fried spam also love in in scallop potatoes if I don't ham and other ham on hand.  Brings back childhood memories.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 2, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUozX1r3Zn_cwwokVDoXitxQ&v=CQNpSWmrXAg&app=desktop

This how we do it!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 3, 2020)

this morning, on opening my computer, I saw 38 messages in my Junk mail - 
so what do I do with my SPAM - I delete it!  



Sorry, it was the first thing I thought when I read the title of the email from DC!


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 3, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUozX1r3Zn_cwwokVDoXitxQ&v=CQNpSWmrXAg&app=desktop
> 
> This how we do it!



I have enjoyed Spam for over 60 years. 

Its not a staple, with me, anymore but, I get cravings and pick up a tin @ the grocers. Spam and eggs, Spam and onion sandwiches. Yum

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 3, 2020)

Musubi! Definitely musubi.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 3, 2020)

Musubi. Definitely musubi!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 3, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Musubi. Definitely musubi!



AGREED!!! 
YUM! 

I have 6 cans squirreled away ... a few months back, there wasn't one to be seen, anywhere!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 3, 2020)

I always seem to have a can on-hand.....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 3, 2020)

Ya know, I'm gonna crack a can tonight and make 
something I saw a long time ago but still haven't
tried, Spam Katsu!
I'll report back later ...


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 3, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know, I'm gonna crack a can tonight and make
> something I saw a long time ago but still haven't
> tried, *Spam Katsu*!
> I'll report back later ...



That's interesting.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 3, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Ross



I've also seen Spam Katsu Curry, oohhhh! 
And silly me, I was just at the market and stood 
there looking at the packets of Japanese Curry,
what's the brand name? I forget, but, MAN!
As soon as I said that out loud a minute ago,
DH went, OOOOOHHHH, that sounds really good, do we have that?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 3, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know, I'm gonna crack a can tonight and make
> something I saw a long time ago but still haven't
> tried, *Spam Katsu*!
> I'll report back later ...





Holy Moly Batman! 
THAT was outstanding! I mean it! 
DH did NOT like it at all, fine, more for me.
I made 4 Spam Katsu to try, and I ate only one.
So I'll have leftovers in the morning with steamed Rice


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 4, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 43838
> 
> Holy Moly Batman!
> *THAT was outstanding! I mean it!*
> ...



Welp.. You have me convinced. Gotta try it.  

If DH didn't like it, I know I will..   

Ross


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 4, 2020)

My local Smith's/Kroger's is still experiencing some shortages.....including Spam.  I'm shopping once a week and must be missing when it is stocked.  The cupboard is bare in the Spam section.


----------



## cookieee (Nov 4, 2020)

We have had this several times. It is very good. We also have SPAM different ways at least once a week.  

The cookbook is "Dr. BBQ's Big-Time Barbecue Cookbook" by Ray Lampe - pub. 2005

Spam au Poivre

Coarsely ground black pepper
1 can of Spam Original, cut in four slices
Big Squeeze Yellow Mustard Barbecue Sauce, to taste (recipe follows)

Prepare the grill for direct cooking at very high heat

Apply a heavy coat of black pepper to both sides of the Spam slices. Press it down so that it stays on. Grill the slices over the hot fire for just a few minutes on each side. When the slices are golden brown and crusty looking they are done. Serve with the mustard sauce.

Big Squeeze Yellow Mustard Barbecue Sauce

3/4 cup yellow "ballpark" mustard
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 TB butter or margarine
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. Worcestershire Sauce
1 1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
2 tsp. Louisiana style hot sauce, or more to taste

Combine all of the ingredients in a saucepan, stirring to blend, and simmer over low heat for thirty minutes. Let stand at room temperature for 1 hour before using. Yield: 1 3/4 cups.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 4, 2020)

just cooking said:


> welp.. You have me convinced. Gotta try it.
> 
> *if dh didn't like it, i know i will*..
> 
> Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 4, 2020)

bethzaring said:


> My local Smith's/Kroger's is still experiencing some shortages.....including Spam.  I'm shopping once a week and must be missing when it is stocked.  The cupboard is bare in the Spam section.



*beth*, does your market have curb side pickup?
I found that at some places where I can't seem to get an
item when I shop in store, I'll opt for pick up.
Not like Spam® is a necessity  just a guilty pleasure


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 4, 2020)

cookieee said:


> We have had this several times. It is very good. We also have SPAM different ways at least once a week.
> 
> The cookbook is "Dr. BBQ's Big-Time Barbecue Cookbook" by Ray Lampe - pub. 2005
> 
> ...



Hmmm, sounds interesting


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 4, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 43838
> 
> Holy Moly Batman!
> THAT was outstanding! I mean it!
> ...



***Note to self: be sure to eat ALL of the Spam Katsu 
the same night that it's been made! 
Leftovers are VERY rubbery!
That crisp-ity, crunch-ity exterior was not so great, but still tasty


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 7, 2020)

I've only ever fixed it 2 ways...

1) Fry up a couple slices with eggs and toast.

2) Fry up a couple slices and put it on a sandwich. 

I don't eat Spam very often, but I do have a can of turkey Spam in my cupboard. It's been there for a while. I buy the turkey Spam because it's less fat than the regular.

I wouldn't mind trying the Spam Musubi, if there was a way to fix it without the nori. I can't stand that stuff.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 8, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I've only ever fixed it 2 ways...
> 
> 1) Fry up a couple slices with eggs and toast.
> 
> ...



Linda, this is not exactly Musubi, but you might enjoy Spam® prepared this way ... https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...with-portuguese-sausage-seasoning-fried-rice/


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 8, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Linda, this is not exactly Musubi, but you might enjoy Spam® prepared this way ... https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...with-portuguese-sausage-seasoning-fried-rice/



well heck. I've never seen Spam® w/Portuguese Sausage in any store here or in Cali. I think you know how much I love Linguisa. 

I'd love that.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 8, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> well heck. I've never seen Spam® w/Portuguese Sausage in any store here or in Cali. I think you know how much *I love Linguisa*.
> 
> I'd love that.
> 
> Ross



If you love Portuguese Sausage *Ross*, try this recipe ...

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...2/01/paniolo-thats-hawaiian-for-cowboy-chili/

... I'm making it tomorrow using ground Beef to serve over Baked Idahos Spuds instead of steamed White Rice, only `cuz I need to use up those taters before they sprout!


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 8, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> If you love Portuguese Sausage *Ross*, try this recipe ...
> 
> https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...2/01/paniolo-thats-hawaiian-for-cowboy-chili/
> 
> ... I'm making it tomorrow using ground Beef to serve over Baked Idahos Spuds instead of steamed White Rice, only `cuz I need to use up those taters before they sprout!



I do believe that I did your recipe and commented but, the comment didn't go through. 
I, most always, use linguisa in chili and in spaghetti sauce, etc., etc. 
Have been doing so since the 60's. Jeannie is Portuguese so, lots of encouragement there.

A happy day when I found that my favorite California linguisa (Silva's) is available frozen, here in MO. Fresh is best but, I don't whine.  

Ross 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 8, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> I do believe that I did your recipe and commented but, the comment didn't go through.
> I, most always, use linguisa in chili and in spaghetti sauce, etc., etc.
> Have been doing so since the 60's. Jeannie is Portuguese so, lots of encouragement there.
> 
> ...



We were fortunate enough to have been back home on Oahu when Hormel first introduced this flavor of Spam® and I could not buy it, it was sold out every day! 
So I brought this can back in my suitcase last year and finally got around to using it.
I will say that it kinda-sorta tastes like Linguica, but for me, I'm going to stick with the 25% less sodium flavor.

Here's a clip from the morning news in Honolulu back in May of 2015... 
folks went wild!  I believe that Hormel sells this flavor only in Hawaii and online, I think, I too have not seen Portuguese Sausage Spam anywhere else.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrAZBCWbvvE

Oh and btw, I'm Portuguese-Hawaiian-Swedish


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 8, 2020)

This is how much we _*LOVE*_ our Spam® in Hawaii:



When you graduate from either High School or College in Hawaii, the tradition is to drape leis over the neck of the grad.
I saw this back in 2018.  



They even use Gummy Worms, or snakes


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 9, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Linda, this is not exactly Musubi, but you might enjoy Spam® prepared this way ... https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...with-portuguese-sausage-seasoning-fried-rice/



Wow, have never seen that variety of Spam before. Very interesting 

One of my favorite Bizarre Foods episodes was when he (Andrew Zimmern) was in Hawaii. Andrew tried several Spam dishes, including Musubi. He's not a fan of Spam and had difficulty stomaching most of it, but it was a fun episode to watch.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 9, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *beth*, does your market have curb side pickup?
> I found that at some places where I can't seem to get an
> item when I shop in store, I'll opt for pick up.
> Not like Spam® is a necessity  just a guilty pleasure



Yes it does.  I pick up regularly for my next door neighbor.  They collect the order off the shelves, so if it is not on the shelves, you do not get it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 16, 2020)

Funny, but this is TRUE!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 16, 2020)

Ways that haven't been discussed yet:

1. Rustic mashed potatoes with fine-diced spam and used to fill crispy potato skins, like a loaded baked potato

2. Classic New England Boiled Dinner, replacing the ham, or corned beef with diced Spam  thin slices of Spam

3. Scalloped Potatoes Au Gratin with thin slices of Spam

4.Spam and tomato filled cabbage rolls

5. Spam in bean soup

6. Spam and baked beans

7. Diced spam and Quinoa

8. replace ham hocks in Split peas soup with Spam

9. Spam Chowder

10.  Baked Foil pouches with Spam, Potato,, Carrots, and green beans

11.  Spam and pineapple with tomato sauce pizza (Spam replaces the ham)

12. Tempura Spam with honey-mustard sauce

13. Spam, lettuce, and tomato on rye

14. Reuben Sandwich using Spam to replace the corned beef

15. Spam Sub Sandwich

In most of these, let the salty Spam season the dish, and reduce added salt.

Hope this opens up some new ways for you to use your Spam.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 16, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ways that haven't been discussed yet:
> 
> 1. Rustic mashed potatoes with fine-diced spam and used to fill crispy potato skins, like a loaded baked potato
> 
> ...



As I was reading down your list, one of my first thoughts was _hmmm, wonder if you could use Spam in place of the corned beef in a Reuben?_

Sure enough, you had it on your list 

All excellent ideas, but I think I want to try #10 first.

Thanks, Chief!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 19, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ways that haven't been discussed yet:
> 
> *1. Rustic mashed potatoes with fine-diced spam and used to fill crispy potato skins, like a loaded baked potato*
> 
> ...




Uuhhhhh!
YAY!
... or Loaded Potato Skins!

This may wind up being brunch tomorrow!!!


----------



## RCJoe (Nov 20, 2020)

I like to run it thru my meat grinder along with some green bell pepper, salad olives, pickle relish, hard cooked egg,  and place that in a mixing bowl.  Then add some shredded cheddar cheese and lastly salad dressing or mayo.  This is tossed and mixed well and it makes a good sandwich filling.

I've experimented a lot with this grinding some hot dogs or smoked sausage, or even  garlic or hot bologna.

When I was a kid there was an old gentleman and his wife who operated a small neighborhood grocery store.  He always had the best ground meat salad, egg salad, and tuna salad.  I delivered newspapers back then and he would make sandwiches for me for a few cents and I'd buy a bottle of Coke
for a snack.  Before he closed the store for the last time to retire he told me the secret to his salads was he used various salad dressings such as "Green Goddess", "California Onion", and some others.  He would grind the lunch meats in his meat case to make the salads and it looked like he sold a lot of sliced lunch meat so customers always figured it was fresh. 

He also made potato salad, macaroni salad, and coleslaw. He was quite a cook and found my curiosity of his methods to be interesting.  So he passed some hints and secrets along to me before he closed.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned it or not, but one of the dishes (actually, a dessert) that I saw on Bizarre Foods Hawaii was Spam Pineapple Upside-Down Cake.

I can never remember if we're allowed to post random images from the internet here, so to be safe I'll just say to Google it. But yeah, it's a thing, it exists, and it actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned it or not, but one of the dishes (actually, a dessert) that I saw on Bizarre Foods Hawaii was *Spam Pineapple Upside-Down Cake*.
> 
> I can never remember if we're allowed to post random images from the internet here, so to be safe I'll just say to Google it. But yeah, it's a thing, it exists, and it actually looks pretty good.



That's a hard PASS!!


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That's a hard PASS!!



I'd try it just for the heck of it. I'll try anything once, within reason. If it's still moving, nope.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 24, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned it or not, but one of the dishes (actually, a dessert) that I saw on Bizarre Foods Hawaii was Spam Pineapple Upside-Down Cake.
> 
> I can never remember if we're allowed to post random images from the internet here, so to be safe I'll just say to Google it. But yeah, it's a thing, it exists, and it actually looks pretty good.



I would try a small bite, if there was some available. I wouldn't make it to find out what it's like.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 24, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I would try a small bite, if there was some available. I wouldn't make it to find out what it's like.



No, I definitely wouldn't go out of my way to make it either.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2020)

+3 

You should have seen DH's face when I said
"Spam® Pineapple Upside Down Cake" 


And speaking of Spam®, 
I found the other half that I used to try
Spam® Katsu, shoved to back side of the Deli drawer in the `fridge. 
Now, how old is that? 
I did a WWW search as to how long an opened can
of Spam® is good for --- 7-10 days --- WELL!
It's been 21 days, so my idea of Spam® Musubi
for lunch to today is *OUT*!!!


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> +3
> 
> You should have seen DH's face when I said
> "Spam® Pineapple Upside Down Cake"







Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And speaking of Spam®,
> I found the other half that I used to try
> Spam® Katsu, shoved to back side of the Deli drawer in the `fridge.
> Now, how old is that?
> ...



What? I thought Spam lasted forever, hahaha.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> *What? I thought Spam lasted forever, hahaha*.



That's what I thought too!!! 
But my half block of Glorious Spam® was a funky sorta gray-ish color


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That's what I thought too!!!
> But my half block of Glorious Spam® was a funky sorta gray-ish color
> 
> 
> View attachment 44172



Ha, yeah, that's not good


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2020)

There are a few flavors of Spam® that I have not tried yet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcVV87d-gUM

How about you?


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> There are a few flavors of Spam® that I have not tried yet:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcVV87d-gUM
> 
> How about you?



I have a can of the Turkey Spam. That's usually what I buy (less fat and calories) and I happen to like it. I'm not a HUGE Spam fan and don't really eat it often, but I do really like Spam and eggs.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a can of the Turkey Spam. That's usually what I buy (less fat and calories) and I happen to like it. I'm not a HUGE Spam fan and don't really eat it often, *but I do really like Spam and eggs*.



How could that not make me think of this? I couldn't find a decent version  without the Portuguese or Spanish subtitles.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bW4vEo1F4E


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 25, 2020)

I listen to NPR's Marketplace almost every day. On today's show, host Kai Ryssdal noted that Hormel Foods, makers of Spam, lost 5.7%. After mentioning that, he proceeded to run off the list of things you can make with Spam that is in this skit. An economist with a sense of humor!


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 25, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> There are a few flavors of Spam® that I have not tried yet:
> 
> 
> How about you?



Oddly enough, as many years (70?) I have enjoyed Spam, I don't believe I've ever tried any but Original. ( I may have but, my old brain isn't recalling other flavors ) 

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 25, 2020)

taxlady said:


> How could that not make me think of this? I couldn't find a decent version  without the Portuguese or Spanish subtitles.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bW4vEo1F4E



That's alotta Spam


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2020)

One that would be a natural - a Monte Kristo sandwich using spam instead of ham.  Another one might be to use crispy-edge fried span on top of a good waffle, topped with a good cheese.  Next, Grilled Cheese with Spam sandwich, lots of creamy Velveeta, or American cheese oozing out.  Think Asian twist; Chunks of Spam with water chestnuts, chopped onion, bamboo shoots,5-spice, and bias sliced carrot, and celery, and mung-beansprouts, all stir-fried together

I think a good pineapple sweet and sour sauce would go well with the last one.

Add chunks of spam to a cob or Ceasar salad.

Corn pudding, or creamed corn with diced, grilled Spam

Baked Beans with Spam

Kabobs of Spam strips on bamboo skewers, with pineapple, sett, or hot peppers, onions, and carrots, all glazed with honey-mustard sauce

Potato bombs - Use an apple coring tool to make a tunnel through the long end of baking potato.  Cut the resulting potato plug in half.  Fill the tunnel with Fine-diced Spam, and cheese/minced onion.  Put tthe plugs back into both ends of the tunnel.  Wrap in foil and bake for 45 minutes.

Spam in savory bread stuffing

Spam in a Quiche

Spam in Egg Foo Yung

Spam and lentils Dahl

Whole Spam loaf on a rotisserie spit, with Shallow slices circling the loaf.  Glaze with bbq, or favorite sauce.  Cook over hot coals.

Crispy fine-diced Sham added to Toll House dough  to make Toll House cookies with Spam

Crispy Spam Strips used in place of bacon bits

That's enough new Span ideas for today.

Just more ideas where Spam would fit in well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 2, 2020)

I hit the mother lode of Spam recipes simply by checking out the official Spam website. Holy moly, those recipes look good and I've already got a few saved that I want to make soon, to use up my can of Turkey Spam that's been sitting in my Lazy Susan for several months. When and if I make any of these recipes, I may take pics and post them here. 

I want to make the Polynesian Stir-Fry, the Spam Eggs & Rice and the Spam Poke Bowl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2020)

WOW!

Ya know *Linda*, I've been to that Spam® website many times,
but never browsed through the recipe tab before.
I've made/eaten many of those dishes, but there are a few I
might consider as well.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> 
> Ya know *Linda*, I've been to that Spam® website many times,
> but never browsed through the recipe tab before.
> ...



There are several I'd like to make, but one in particular stood out for me. I don't remember what it's called, but I saved the pic of it. It looks amazing.

(just checked, it's the Spam Poke Bowl)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> There are several I'd like to make, but one in particular stood out for me. I don't remember what it's called, but I saved the pic of it. It looks amazing.
> 
> (just checked, it's the Spam Poke Bowl)



YUM!

Here's what funny ... WAY back in the day, we're talking maybe 30 years ago, my husband was working out in the field everyday and wasn't able to take a home lunch.
There was a Foodland Supermarket 
in his area, so I suggested that he go to the fish counter, where they sold fresh Poke of all sorts.  I suggested that he ask them for a side of steamed White Rice and eat the two together as a healthier lunch option than fast food with his buddies.  I was ahead of my time.



I never counted how many different types they have, but you'd never get board.  Now, they offer Poke Bowls at the fish counter at a set price, like oh, maybe $7.99 for 2 choices with White or Brown Rice.

Everyday that we've been back home on Oahu, I would stop and get assorted poke for dinner, el fresco



out on our lanai!


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YUM!
> 
> Here's what funny ... WAY back in the day, we're talking maybe 30 years ago, my husband was working out in the field everyday and wasn't able to take a home lunch.
> There was a Foodland Supermarket
> ...



Oh my goodness, that looks yummy. I could totally eat that whole plate right now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2020)

I meant to add this link :

https://www.foodland.com/our-stores-poke-0


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh my goodness, that looks yummy. I could totally eat that whole plate right now.



How good does that look, right?
This is DH's Poke Plate (or de-constructed Poke Bowl as I call it), all of his favs:
Hawaiian-Style Ahi or Tuna
Tako Limu or Octopus (cooked) with local Seaweed, very tasty and crunchy
Shoyu Mussels (also cooked, with Soy Sauce and Green Onions, I'm allergic)
some steamed Fish Cake or Kamaboko sliced (sold separately)
and Shoyu Salmon in the back, he loves that one too! 
A BIG scoop of steamed White Rice in the middle of the plate and some Furikake Rice Seasoning, Wasabi and Aloha Brand Shoyu for dipping 
Not everything is raw, there are many Pokes that are cooked, my fav is the Garlic Shrimp OH MY GAWD!!!  Ya know, like they sort they have at the food trucks on the North Shore you see on Food Network?  YUM!

A friend of mine helped in developing those lovey Kahuku Shrimps (Prawns) way back when... I've only ever tasted one other shrimp close to this before.

I'm making myself hungry and home sick


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> How good does that look, right?
> This is DH's Poke Plate (or de-constructed Poke Bowl as I call it), all of his favs:
> Hawaiian-Style Ahi or Tuna
> Tako Limu or Octopus (cooked) with local Seaweed, very tasty and crunchy
> ...



Nice all the way around. I especially love octopus and mussels. 

Dang! It's times like these I wish I were a genie and could snap my fingers and that plate would appear right in front of me 

That shrimp looks amazing as well.


----------



## cowman (Dec 5, 2020)

Uh..no. 
BTDT, I don't ever again want SPAM, pork slices 'in juices' (never could figure out what kind of juices) pork chunks or any other kind of canned pork.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I meant to add this link :
> 
> https://www.foodland.com/our-stores-poke-0



Here's my Spam poke bowl that I've put together for my lunch tomorrow. The avocado is missing because I won't cut into that and add it until I'm ready to eat the bowl. Plus no pickled ginger, as I don't like it. Then I added a boiled egg.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 8, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> Here's my *Spam poke bowl* that I've put together for my lunch tomorrow. The avocado is missing because I won't cut into that and add it until I'm ready to eat the bowl. Plus no pickled ginger, as I don't like it. Then I added a boiled egg.



WOW!
*Linda*, that looks like you're in for a treat with your lunch tomorrow! 

Yeah, I'm with ya on the Pickled Ginger, it's not my favorite,
but I do like fresh Ginger.  I keep a "hand" in  the freezer,
already peeled, so that I can chop/grate as needed.
My breakfast this morning (Turkey Jook or Congee)
had a heard of it in there!


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> *Linda*, that looks like you're in for a treat with your lunch tomorrow!
> 
> Yeah, I'm with ya on the Pickled Ginger, it's not my favorite,
> ...



Thanks, I'm looking forward to it 

Unfortunately, I don't like fresh ginger, either. Just not a ginger fan. Unless it's a gingerbread cookie, hahaha.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2020)

When I put ginger in the freezer, I don't bother peeling it before I freeze it. Once it has been frozen, the skin rubs off really easily. Besides, I seldom bother to peel ginger before grating it unless the skin looks disreputable. I don't notice any difference in the taste or texture.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 9, 2020)

taxlady said:


> When I put ginger in the freezer, I don't bother peeling it before I freeze it. Once it has been frozen, the skin rubs off really easily. Besides, I seldom bother to peel ginger before grating it unless the skin looks disreputable. I don't notice any difference in the taste or texture.



I often wonder if other fresh items (spices, fruits, etc) that we wouldn't think of putting in the freezer could work just as well. Or even non-fresh. For example, I freeze canned pineapple. Sometimes I'll throw pineapple onto a homemade pizza or I need one or two slices, but not a whole can, for a dish I'm making. So I'll keep a zipper bag in the freezer of individually-frozen slices of pineapple and just take out what I need.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2020)

I keep some spice seeds in the freezer because the oils can go rancid stored at room temperature.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 9, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I keep some spice seeds in the freezer because the oils can go rancid stored at room temperature.



That's a smart idea. 

I keep my flax meal in the fridge, but heard it lasts longer in the freezer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 9, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> *Here's my Spam poke bowl* that I've put together for my lunch tomorrow. The avocado is missing because I won't cut into that and add it until I'm ready to eat the bowl. Plus no pickled ginger, as I don't like it. Then I added a boiled egg.



So how was it *Linda*?


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 9, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So how was it *Linda*?



Really good! I enjoyed it all, but I especially loved the mukimame and the rice, as I drizzled on some seasoned rice vinegar to make it a little sweet.


----------

